# IMAX Audio Technology?



## Bigdaddy999 (Nov 12, 2006)

Went to see Beowulf in an IMAX theater this weekend, and it has some HEAVY DUTY sub action to be sure. I sat in a different location than last time, and got curious about how the IMAX theaters are designed with their 12K watts of audio.

Does anyone know how to find out more about the IMAX audio system and the way they've set up the audio to deliver a supposedly consistent response across the seating area? Surely this would be the BFD's of BFD's... It was very impressive!


----------



## yourgrandma (Oct 29, 2007)

Lots and lots of speakers. Honestly, the theaters ive been to have never sounded all that great, a lot louder than your average cineplex, but not much better sounding. It'll kick you in the rear, though. I actually walked out of 300 with my ears ringing like i was at a concert and forgot my earplugs.

I guess when you factor in the sheer volume of sound, the quality of it becomes more impressive. 

I remember in middle school going to the OmniTheater at the Minnesota Science museum, which now is both IMAX and Omni, and the guy said it had 5000 watts of power and then said that was a hundred times what "your Mom adn Dad's stereo have". 
Being the loudmouth backtalking brat that I was (AM), i yelled that mine had 400 watts, and his math was way off. I almost got sent home.


----------



## F1 fan (Jul 6, 2006)

I don't know all the specifics about their systems but I can tell you that they use custom versions of Bryston amplifiers to power them.


----------

